# Not enough storage space



## don_4 (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m having a heck of a time. I was using LR Classic with Adobe Cloud and photos stored on a drobo with 20tb. What I want to do is stop using Classic (dont ask why) and have all of my photos in the cloud. And backup on my drobo. Thought it would be easy.
So, tried to “Add” photos to LR CC, it does the adding for review and when I click for ADD, I get “not enough storage”......yikes it’s trying to store them locally/
I’m missing something. Where do I select the Cloud? I can’t find the selection. I’m blind.........


----------



## clee01l (Aug 26, 2020)

Which Plan do you have in the Cloud?   The 20GB plan will hold less than one camera card of data And is not designed for storing all of your image file in the cloud. 
There are two plans that offer 1TB. The one that you have now that in clouds Photoshop LcClassic and Lr (cloudy) is available with a 1TB option. It is $20 /mo. A Plan that has Lightroom (cloudy), 1 TB, NO Photoshop and NO Lightroom Classic is the same ~$10/mon. 
You can install Lightroom (cloudy) on your Mac and migrate your Lightroom Classic Catalog inventory to the cloud if you have enough storage in the cloud. This is the only way to abandon LrClassic completely.

Lightroom (cloudy)  on the computer has an option to store a copy of your images locally.  This is specified in LR preferences. If you store all of your master image files at Adobe, you lose control over the files.  There is no backup and if Adobe loses them, they are gone.  Thais has happened recently with a Lightroom mobile update and Canon's Cloud storage recently lost customer data.


----------



## don_4 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hey thanks for the quick reply.

‘I have the 1tb plan from Adobe and my photos are about 500gig.

so, if I understand you correctly, if I upload all to the cloud, I lose my originals on the Drobo Drives?

Well, I’m at a point where the cloud is empty, my LR Classic is empty (no catalogues) and what i‘d like to do is add all of my photos to the cloud in complete form and edited form and keep my originals on the Drobo as a back up.

is this possible?


----------



## clee01l (Aug 26, 2020)

don_4 said:


> Well, I’m at a point where the cloud is empty, my LR Classic is empty (no catalogues) and what i‘d like to do is add all of my photos to the cloud in complete form and edited form and keep my originals on the Drobo as a back up.


. This is covered where I said, "Lightroom (cloudy) on the computer has an option to store a copy of your images locally. This is specified in LR preferences."  Specify a location on the Drobo for the copy of the originals that Lightroom (cloudy) keeps locally,  These local files will not have any of the  edits or metadata that you add in cloudy.  All of that stays in the cloud.


----------



## don_4 (Aug 26, 2020)

Ah, got it. But they are already there so am I duplicating them.


----------



## kimballistic (Aug 27, 2020)

You said "don't ask why" but I'm going to ask why.  What are you trying to accomplish that you can't do in Lightroom Classic?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 27, 2020)

don_4 said:


> I’m having a heck of a time. I was using LR Classic with Adobe Cloud and photos stored on a drobo with 20tb. What I want to do is stop using Classic (dont ask why) and have all of my photos in the cloud. And backup on my drobo. Thought it would be easy.
> So, tried to “Add” photos to LR CC, it does the adding for review and when I click for ADD, I get “not enough storage”......yikes it’s trying to store them locally/
> I’m missing something. Where do I select the Cloud? I can’t find the selection. I’m blind.........


You need to understand what happens when you import images into Lightroom.....even if the images already exist on a local hard drive, Lightroom first copies them into it's own location, and it's from that location that they are then (slowly) uploaded to the cloud. Same happens if you migrate an existing Classic catalog to Lightroom, i.e. the image library is effectively duplicated on your local drive(s). Only after the sync upload has completed do the images in Lightroom's folder become eligible for automatic removal, and that is done in accordance with some apparently complex rules so it might take months before they are removed (and they'll never all be removed as Lightroom will still use locally stored originals for editing, downloading from the cloud as needed if it's not already held locally).
You can, of course, designate a different drive for Lightroom's local originals store, which is done on the Preferences>Local Storage tab. Best to do that before you start the big import of course.
After the import, the original source images (on your Drobo) are not referenced by Lightroom again, it forgets all about them.
BTW, "CC" no longer exists as an appendage to the Lightroom name, best to try stop using it.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 27, 2020)

clee01l said:


> There is no backup and if Adobe loses them, they are gone.


This is true, we are depending on Adobe to ensure they have adequate disaster recovery procedures for our data. Or we keep our own local backups of the images outside the Lightroom system. That's easy enough, but keeping local backups of changes, however, is much more of a challenge.



> *Thais has happened recently with a Lightroom mobile update* and Canon's Cloud storage recently lost customer data.


This is not true. Nothing was lost from the Adobe Cloud by the recent 5.4 iOS update, it was local content on the iOS device that was lost which hadn't made it to the cloud....in most cases that was users of the free Lightroom app (thus no cloud syncing capability), plus some subscribed users who had data locally but not yet synced.


----------



## don_4 (Aug 27, 2020)

kimballistic said:


> You said "don't ask why" but I'm going to ask why.  What are you trying to accomplish that you can't do in Lightroom Classic?


Lol....I knew it would happen......
its not that I’m trying to accomplish anything, in fact LR Classic does more than the LR CC. My Drobo is old and it died and there are none available in the model I would have replaced it to. All sold out in North America. I found a used one and before it dies (over 10 years old) I wanted to get photos into the cloud since I’m already paying for the 1tb In case something happened.
hope I explained it well enough.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 27, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> This is not true. Nothing was lost from the Adobe Cloud by the recent 5.4 iOS update, it was local content on the iOS device that was lost which hadn't made it to the cloud.


We have a semantic issue.  The data never got to the Adobe cloud so Adobe "did not lose it" is not different in my eyes than Adobe shipped a buggy app update that caused local data to be deleted and not sent to the cloud.   The end result was the same, some people lost data because they relied upon Adobe to take care of their data.  The data was lost because Adob'es app deleted it.   Whether from the cloud or the iOS device,  Adobe deleted data without warning the user.  If the data loss issue were not the fault of Adobe, then why did Adobe send out the 5.4.1 correction so quickly?


----------



## don_4 (Aug 27, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> You need to understand what happens when you import images into Lightroom.....even if the images already exist on a local hard drive, Lightroom first copies them into it's own location, and it's from that location that they are then (slowly) uploaded to the cloud. Same happens if you migrate an existing Classic catalog to Lightroom, i.e. the image library is effectively duplicated on your local drive(s). Only after the sync upload has completed do the images in Lightroom's folder become eligible for automatic removal, and that is done in accordance with some apparently complex rules so it might take months before they are removed (and they'll never all be removed as Lightroom will still use locally stored originals for editing, downloading from the cloud as needed if it's not already held locally).
> You can, of course, designate a different drive for Lightroom's local originals store, which is done on the Preferences>Local Storage tab. Best to do that before you start the big import of course.
> After the import, the original source images (on your Drobo) are not referenced by Lightroom again, it forgets all about them.
> BTW, "CC" no longer exists as an appendage to the Lightroom name, best to try stop using it.


Got it now....I understand fully......thanks man. AND no more CC.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 27, 2020)

clee01l said:


> We have a semantic issue.  The data never got to the Adobe cloud so Adobe "did not lose it" is not different in my eyes than Adobe shipped a buggy app update that caused local data to be deleted and not sent to the cloud.   The end result was the same, some people lost data because they relied upon Adobe to take care of their data.  The data was lost because Adob'es app deleted it.   Whether from the cloud or the iOS device,  Adobe deleted data without warning the user.  If the data loss issue were not the fault of Adobe, then why did Adobe send out the 5.4.1 correction so quickly?


No, I don't think *we *are having a semantic issue. The point is that in the context of discussing the Adobe Cloud, and in order to reinforce your comment, you introduced an issue that had nothing to do with the Adobe Cloud. Nobody said Adobe were not at fault over the mobile device data loss issue, but it was certainly exacerbated by the fact that users were not acutally using the cloud....if they had been using it, it would likely have been much less of an event.


----------



## akrabat (Aug 29, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> No, I don't think *we *are having a semantic issue. The point is that in the context of discussing the Adobe Cloud, and in order to reinforce your comment, you introduced an issue that had nothing to do with the Adobe Cloud. Nobody said Adobe were not at fault over the mobile device data loss issue, but it was certainly exacerbated by the fact that users were not acutally using the cloud....if they had been using it, it would likely have been much less of an event.



One thing we do know since the mobile version 5.4 release is that Adobe has shipped products to production that have irretrievably deleted users images. If someone is planning to trust the only copy of the develop settings of their photos to Adode's cloud, it's a fact that is pertinent, IMO.


----------



## don_4 (Aug 29, 2020)

I think that’s a bit harsh. You’re insinuating that Adobe doesn’t any redundancy built in.

in practice,  regardless of where you have your photos stored you better have a backup somewhere. I have 3 backups presently. 2 off site and on different server and 1 onsite.


----------



## akrabat (Aug 29, 2020)

don_4 said:


> You’re insinuating that Adobe doesn’t any redundancy built in.


Canon didn't. Unfortunately, the only time we will ever find out is if whatever systems they have fail and people lose their photos :(



don_4 said:


> in practice, regardless of where you have your photos stored you better have a backup somewhere. I have 3 backups presently. 2 off site and on different server and 1 onsite.



I do, yes and I agree. However, with Lightroom (Cloudy version), while it's relatively easy to keep backups of the photo files themselves, keeping up-to-date backups of the develop settings appears to be impossible.


----------

